# Bill



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got a mess up copperhead pen. Its a Polaris gunmetal. Got some separation at each end when I pressed it together. You want to see what you can do with it? If so you can have it. I will post a picture in a few minutes.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

You could give it away on your daily travels.

Take it apart and cut off the ends, then put on some wood or other material. Guitar pick? Old record? If not black, then maybe some silver (spacers from cans)?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I may do that tomorrow. Put some kind of wood on the ends. Middle is fine. Now if I can get it apart without ruining it. LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

vise grips (hold it in the middle with as little pressure as possible) and electrical tape, slowly twist it out


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

might even turn down the ends and put it back on the lathe, try to build up using CA


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If I fill in the ends with wood what color wood. Dark or lighter wood. Or mesquite or something like that. Come on guys give me some ideals LOL

Have to be very careful of the length on these. they are very sensitive on the size of the tube.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Good luck on taking it apart. I never was sucessful in doing it without messing it up. As Bill said though, that may be the trick.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Perhaps some corian on the ends?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I was thinking mix up some gray or brown plastic and pour it then drill it and use on the ends. About a 1/4 inch


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I think some Antler would look nice on each end!! Good luck


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That teak (?) you used on my 'Tortuga Pen' sure looks nice.. Just any dark wood would be my preference. Put it back on the lathe and cut down to the tube about a quarter inch on each end to get rid of the bad part... You're bound to have a bucketfull of little cut off pieces of whatever laying on the floor around your bandsaw..LOL....just .02


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Still a great lookin' pen Bobby. Copperhead has always been a favorite of mine........



Robert A. said:


> I think some Antler would look nice on each end!! Good luck


Antler makes everything nice don't it!?!!? :biggrin:

Shoot me a message whenever you have time and I'll swing by sometime today. Are you going to the DU Banquet in BC tonight?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok found me a piece of deer antler and did some remodeling. I think I will make this one my carrying pen.:biggrin: Still got a little separation but its hard to see unless you are really looking for it.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

very nice.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I like the Antler!!! Cant go wrong with Anter, Copperhead, Gun Metal Mix!! Bobby you make some Awesome Pens Mate!!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks good now


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You better be dammed careful, Bobby...

Yore approaching that 'dirty' word......... *"WORK*"....

and you know how you and me feel about *THAT* !!!!:biggrin:


----------

